
Urns in Wuhan far exceed death toll, raising more questions about China’s tally - DyslexicAtheist
https://shanghaiist.com/2020/03/27/urns-in-wuhan-far-exceed-death-toll-raising-more-questions-about-chinas-tally/
======
Gibbon1
Lets do some math.

Assume people live 70 years. That's about 25,000 days. Wuhan has 14,000,000
people.

One can roughly then assume

14,000,000 / 25,000 => 560 people die every day in Wuhan.

City was locked down for at least 60 days.

During that time you could expect

560 X 60 ==> 33,600 people to die of natural causes.

If no one was picking up their loved ones ashes for 60 days of course there is
assload of urns stacked up.

